# Pelican Catch 100 First Kayak



## weagle (Mar 31, 2018)

I've been wanting a SOT fishing kayak for a couple of years and finally made a decision and bought one.  

One thing that kept holding me up was I wanted a kayak that I could easily transport in my old 4 runner.  I could load a 12 footer but it would hang out further than I would like.  I also wanted a light kayak that I could easily load and also get to the water easily.  

Most of the places I plan to fish, I have been fishing for years out of a float tube, so speed/tracking was not a major issue, but I did want something stable enough to stand in and had a comfortable seat.

I ended up with a Pelican Catch 100.  There's not much info out there, but I did find enough user feedback and some videos via social media to help me make the purchase.  The other Kayak I was considering was the feelfree lure 10.  Since the Pelican was lighter, less expensive and had a more open floor space, it won out.  

I should be able to get it on the pond next week to check it out.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks like a mean little boat! Give us a review when you get it on the water!


----------



## fflintlock (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, please let us know what you think of it.
I was looking at them the other week at academy. I like a 10' kayak and have been thinking about a new one.


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 1, 2018)

Good deal man!


----------



## grey goose 01 (Apr 2, 2018)

I bought a pelican catch 120 early last year and returned it for a perception pescador pro 120, they make it in a 10' too (pescador pro 100).  Definitely a better made kayak.  It's rotomolded vs. the glued seam mold from pelican, which I didn't like.  Also the pelican was a barge, no speed whatsoever due to the hull design.


----------



## weagle (Apr 5, 2018)

Took the maiden fishing trip in the Pelican Catch 100 today and I couldn't be happier.  This is my first fishing kayak, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but it was very stable, comfortable and awesome to fish from.  I bought a 98" Magellan Flare paddle at Aademy when I bought the kayak and it worked great also.  I was fishing a 7 acre pond and although I'm sure my paddling technique is pure rookie, I could move quickly from one spot to the other and the kayak was easy to keep on a straight course.  I'm stoked.


----------



## weagle (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## fish hawk (Apr 6, 2018)

Awesome,welcome to the madness.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice. Looks like a good little boat for what you're doing!


----------



## weagle (Apr 19, 2018)

First time on the Chattahoochee with the Catch 100. Really happy with how the 100 handled in the river. Rock solid stable and fairly easy to paddle up stream. I think a skeg will make a bid difference when trying to go fast upstream and I definitely need an anchor trolly. Trout were biting, and I put about 20 in the boat.


----------



## weagle (Apr 22, 2018)

I am loving this Kayak fishing.  Another trip to the Hooch, this week:


----------



## Teh Wicked (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad to see you started wearing that PFD, I always suggest wearing them in any water when fishing or paddling. Its easy to fall off and get into trouble really quick. There was several fishing kayak's that were rescued off the Hooch just a few weeks ago, could have ended up way worse than it was.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice setup and great catches,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Apr 23, 2018)

You're putting that boat through its paces! Looks like you're a having a blast doing it. I need to hit The Hooch for some trout. Looks like the rumors about DNR upping the average size for stockers were true!



Teh Wicked said:


> Glad to see you started wearing that PFD, I always suggest wearing them in any water when fishing or paddling.


Was about to say the same. Especially on big, moving water like The Hooch. I'd rather float if something went wrong.


----------



## weagle (Apr 23, 2018)

Teh Wicked said:


> Glad to see you started wearing that PFD, I always suggest wearing them in any water when fishing or paddling. Its easy to fall off and get into trouble really quick. There was several fishing kayak's that were rescued off the Hooch just a few weeks ago, could have ended up way worse than it was.



I'm actually wearing a PFD in all of those pics.  I usually wear an inflatable, belt type pfd that you can barely see in some of the photos as it's pushed around behind me.


----------



## patcavscout (Apr 24, 2018)

Can I ask I how big you are? I'm between 5'11" - 6' and weigh between 215 - 220 lbs depending on if I had a good meal or not. I've been looking at mostly rotomolded 12' kayaks but I feel like I might be able to get more value with a glued shorter kayak.


----------



## weagle (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm 6'2" 225lbs and I have plenty of room.  If I move the foot rests all the way forward, my feet don't even reach them. 







For the fishing I do (ponds, backwaters, slow moving rivers)  the 10 footer is perfect. A 12 footer would be a bigger pain to transport (both weight and length)  and I don't need the extra space for gear.  My research of user reviews led me to the conclusion that this is the most stable of the 10 footers, which was very important to me.  I value stability much more than speed for this type of fishing.

Here's the next size up, Pelican Catch 120 next to the Catch 100.


----------



## weagle (Apr 26, 2018)

Out on Jackson Lake for the next 3 days.  Got in a little fishing today.  I'm actually surprised by how much water I can cover in this boat.


----------



## Dub (Apr 28, 2018)

Great little setup right there.


Congrats on getting one that's perfect for what you wanted !!!!!


----------



## weagle (May 11, 2018)

A short video.  Catching a few small trout on the Hooch.  I'm hooked on Kayak fishing.


----------



## ccbiggz (May 14, 2018)

Glad you are getting to enjoy it!


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2018)

Looks like you were hanging out around McGinnis Ferry.

Good looking yak. Looks like a comfortable seat and you said it tracks well and that's the important stuff.


----------



## weagle (May 16, 2018)

Yeah.  I've fished McGinnis Ferry several times.  I'm exploring different places to put the Kayak in.  I'm usually by myself, so I don't shuttle back up to the lauch site.  I need to put in and take out at the same spot.  Jones Bridge is great, but they have very limited parking at the ramp.  The park under the GA 400 bridge is a good spot to put in.  The launch above Island ford looks good, but I need to get a cart since it's about 150 yds from the road to the ramp.  

Another short video fishing below the 400 bridge:


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2018)

Try Settles Bridge. You will need a trolley there too.

And embed your dang videos like the rules say!


----------



## weagle (May 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Try Settles Bridge. You will need a trolley there too.
> 
> And embed your dang videos like the rules say!



10-4.  I guess I need to learn how to Embed a video.


----------



## mlandrum (May 17, 2018)

Got my FIRST kayak today and hit the pond as quick as possible, being 70 years old QUICK is a past time word, any way caught a nice mess of bass and bream for supper YUM YUM  and ready to go to bed!! I bought the kayak for  the bream when the full moon comes this month, can't wait---- I feel like a little kid with a new toy!!!


----------



## martinc (May 27, 2018)

weagle said:


> First time on the Chattahoochee with the Catch 100. Really happy with how the 100 handled in the river. Rock solid stable and fairly easy to paddle up stream. I think a skeg will make a bid difference when trying to go fast upstream and I definitely need an anchor trolly. Trout were biting, and I put about 20 in the boat.





So from the sound of it it appears your happy and satisfied with the Catch 10 ?? I looked at both the 10 & 12 last week and wasn't sure which one to go with.  Like you I'm not looking for speed, just a decent paddling kayak that's stable. I really don't want to have to put outriggers/stabilizers on one if I can spend a few more dollars and get one more stable. I'm 6'3" and right at 195lbs.


Martin


----------



## fish hawk (May 27, 2018)

martinc said:


> So from the sound of it it appears your happy and satisfied with the Catch 10 ?? I looked at both the 10 & 12 last week and wasn't sure which one to go with.  Like you I'm not looking for speed, just a decent paddling kayak that's stable. I really don't want to have to put outriggers/stabilizers on one if I can spend a few more dollars and get one more stable. I'm 6'3" and right at 195lbs.
> 
> 
> Martin


You'll be happier with a 12 ft kayak.


----------



## weagle (May 27, 2018)

I'm 100% happy.  My only regret is that I didn't buy a kayak years ago.  

Between the 100 and 120:  If you mostly fish small ponds, back waters and slow rivers the 100 gets the edge.  If you plan to fish tournaments, bigger lakes, do camping trips or long excursions, I think the 120 would have the edge.

Here's a side x side view of the 100 and 120NXT.  As you can see the cockpit area of the 100 is actually a little more open than the 120 due to the raised area in the 120 that I guess is for mounting a fish finder.  The 120NXT  has a much larger front hatch and a rear hatch.   Both are wide and stable with a comfortable seat.  

BTW, West Marine has the 100 on sale for $550 till tomorrow.


----------



## Killdee (May 27, 2018)

Still fishing with that cardinal 3 I see!!! I like my kayak fishing but have a sore back lately. Id like to float down below the falls for shoal bass.


----------



## martinc (May 28, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> You'll be happier with a 12 ft kayak.



Thanks for the suggestions/advice fish hawk. I kind of figured that but was still hesitant.



Martin


----------



## fish hawk (May 28, 2018)

martinc said:


> So from the sound of it it appears your happy and satisfied with the Catch 10 ?? I looked at both the 10 & 12 last week and wasn't sure which one to go with.  Like you I'm not looking for speed, just a decent paddling kayak that's stable. I really don't want to have to put outriggers/stabilizers on one if I can spend a few more dollars and get one more stable. I'm 6'3" and right at 195lbs.
> 
> 
> Martin





martinc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions/advice fish hawk. I kind of figured that but was still hesitant.
> 
> 
> 
> Martin


For stability you wont find one more stable than the Nucanoe pursuit.


----------



## weagle (Jun 8, 2018)

The Hooch is way up and flowing fast so today I put in and fished for bass in the backwaters near Bull Sluice lake. A SpotSticker hand poured worm works wherever there are bass.


----------



## weagle (Jul 3, 2018)

River cleared up so I got a chance to do some more Trout fishing.  I put in at the 400 bridge and paddled upstream to the bottom of Island Ford.  I've been paddling a good bit lately so the 3/4 mile upstream trip wasn't too bad.  I would paddle a couple hundred yards, fish some and then paddle up some more.  I then spent about 4 hours fishing back down. I was using a drag chain to drift down and I would paddle back up and re-fish the hot spots.

  Since this is my first Kayak, I don't have anything to judge it against from a speed standpoint, but it's not terribly slow.  The only people I noticed going any faster up stream were in very long, skinny touring type kayaks.  They were easily going 50% faster than me.  The seat in the Pelican has proven to be super comfortable, I feel rock solid stable in it.

I caught about 25 Rainbows and a few small Browns.  All on small rapalas.

I'm loving Kayak fishing.


----------



## martinc (Jul 4, 2018)

look and sounds like fun, I'm trying to plan a trip up that way.


Martin


----------



## weagle (Jul 6, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice. What mount you using for the cam? Looking to eventually get a gopro and need a rail-mount stick for one.


----------



## weagle (Jul 8, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Nice. What mount you using for the cam? Looking to eventually get a gopro and need a rail-mount stick for one.



I'm using one of the cheap Akaso (GoPro knockoff) cameras.  It's on a 4' piece of PVC and stuck in the rear rod holder.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 9, 2018)

Gotcha.

Been wanting to try fishing the 'hootch, but have not tried it in my kayak yet. Its on the list...


----------



## getaff (Jul 9, 2018)

How much was this kayak?


----------



## weagle (Jul 10, 2018)

I paid $649 for mine, but they were brand new on the market a few months ago and hard to find. Once I decided what I wanted, I was too impatient to shop around.  I've seen people on the Pelican forums reporting sale prices around $500.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2018)

Loving the fish and loving that old school cardinal. I have an old mitchell 300 myself.
Thanks  for sharing.


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2018)

Some more trout fishing on the Hooch.  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2018)

The river was up and muddy, so time to head back in the creeks and fish for bass.  Both of these bass hit 5" Senko worms.  Watch the "fly-by" at the end.  Ha Ha.  I over estimated the size of that bass and he nearly took me out 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 22, 2018)

You almost had sashimi for lunch!


----------



## Priceroad (Jul 22, 2018)

Do you catch more than bass and trout ?


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2018)

I've caught crappie, bream, chain pickerel and yellow perch on that section of the Hooch.


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2018)

Went back out to Hollis Lathem today.  I was fishing the middle of the day (noon-4) but the bass were hitting pretty good.  Got some video of a few before my battery died.  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2018)

After bass fishing for the last few weeks, I was back out on the Hooch today.  In spite of the party float armada the fishing was pretty good.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2018)

Caught a bunch of stockers an some nice Browns on Monday at Jones Bridge.  Water was really running fast, but I can paddle the little 10ft Pelican up to the base of the shoals at Jones bridge pretty easily.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 6, 2018)

Can't help but notice your vintage reel.  Old green and white ABU Cardinal.  Very cool. I had one when I was a kid along with my Mitchell 300.  

Man you are having a blast in your kayak.  Way to go.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2018)

I've had that old Cardinal 3 since the mid 70's.  It's caught literally thousands of fish.  Thanks to the internet you can buy bail springs to keep them running.  I've got several of every size up to the Cardinal 7.  

I kick myself every time I realize I should have bought a fishing kayak 4 or 5 years ago when I first started to get interested in them.  I'm 100% happy with the Pelican.  I would recommend the Catch series to anyone looking for a fishing kayak.


----------



## CDW (Sep 7, 2018)

You need to take that pelican up to Hickory Log creek reservoir in canton.  It’s a Great Lake for a kayak.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2018)

CDW said:


> You need to take that pelican up to Hickory Log creek reservoir in canton.  It’s a Great Lake for a kayak.


I've heard about Hickory Log Creek, but haven't had the chance to go there yet.  That's one of the awesome things about Kayak fishing:  It will take me years to fish all the waters within 2 hours drive time.


----------



## weagle (Oct 6, 2018)

Hit the Hooch today for a couple hours down near Azalea looking for some bream.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been trying to snipe a Cardinal 3 off ebay like yours for weeks. I had one back in the day but it got lost. They go for $80-$120 lately and I was bidding too low. Need a great UL reel for my dock shootin'/trout/bream rod.

The JDM Daiwas are KILLER. Way better than Shimano IMO. Kinda high unless you look hard. Got one on the way from ol' JP.


----------



## weagle (Oct 9, 2018)

Back to Morgan Falls on Sunday.  I have no trouble paddling upstream to the gates in the Pelican Catch 100.  After my first season of fishing I can honestly say I don't think I could have picked a better Kayak for my local fishing opportunities.  Absolutely stable, fast enough, easy to maneuver, and the light weight and small size makes it a breeze to load and unload and to tote in one hand down uneven, rocky banks to drop in the water.  It's been over a lot of rocks and the hull shows only superficial scratches.  The seat is comfortable, but I think I'm going to raise it 2" to make it even more better  I'm 6'2" 225lbs and it has plenty of room and weight capacity.  

Couldn't get the stripers to bite in the tailrace, but I did manage some shoal bass in the floodgate pond.


----------



## weagle (Oct 14, 2018)

Morgan Falls and a Ned Rig Shoalie:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 19, 2018)

Didn't get to see the bass in the video close up, but it and the pics above ALL look like  largemouth to me. But I'm no expert.  Theres alot of cross breeding too.   Was the water falling while your were there? It gets really shallow!  I like that area.  Always reliable.


----------



## almoore (Oct 26, 2018)

Weagle,

Thank you for your posts.  I just bought a 10 foot Pelican Catch from Academy in large part because of your enthusiam.  I have it parked on the bank of a neighborhood 4 acre pond.  My inital reaction is that I really like the boat.  At 10 feet and 55 pounds, it was easy for an old foot like me to load and drag it the few hundred yards to the pond. I am having a little buyer's remorse now that the boat is at the pond that maybe I should have gotten the 12 foot model (20 lbs heavier and $100 more expensive) to have more room in front of me for gear.  I'm glad for the 10 footer though when I pull it up the bank and will really appreciate it if I want to throw it back on the car and fish with it at another location.  The seat is very comfortable and the boat is very stable. Perfect for a pond.  Probably would want something more responsive if my primary use was a river or a bigger body of water.


----------



## weagle (Oct 27, 2018)

almoore said:


> Weagle,
> 
> Thank you for your posts.  I just bought a 10 foot Pelican Catch from Academy in large part because of your enthusiam.  I have it parked on the bank of a neighborhood 4 acre pond.  My inital reaction is that I really like the boat.  At 10 feet and 55 pounds, it was easy for an old foot like me to load and drag it the few hundred yards to the pond. I am having a little buyer's remorse now that the boat is at the pond that maybe I should have gotten the 12 foot model (20 lbs heavier and $100 more expensive) to have more room in front of me for gear.  I'm glad for the 10 footer though when I pull it up the bank and will really appreciate it if I want to throw it back on the car and fish with it at another location.  The seat is very comfortable and the boat is very stable. Perfect for a pond.  Probably would want something more responsive if my primary use was a river or a bigger body of water.



Don't regret the 10 footer.  The 12 footer doesn't have any more space in front.  It just has a bigger hatch.  Actually the 12 footer has a little less space up front because it has a small console/mount right between your feet.  

I'm going to get the Catch 130 with the peddle drive when it comes out in the spring.  I don't need extra room, I just want to be able to cover more water on the bigger watershed lakes. 

I'm keeping the 100 though and I expect 80% of my fishing will be from the 10 foot.


----------



## almoore (Oct 28, 2018)

weagle said:


> Don't regret the 10 footer.  The 12 footer doesn't have any more space in front.  It just has a bigger hatch.  Actually the 12 footer has a little less space up front because it has a small console/mount right between your feet.
> 
> I'm going to get the Catch 130 with the peddle drive when it comes out in the spring.  I don't need extra room, I just want to be able to cover more water on the bigger watershed lakes.
> 
> I'm keeping the 100 though and I expect 80% of my fishing will be from the 10 foot.


Thanks.  Great intel on the space in the 12 foot.  I'll be looking at that peddle drive.  Hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## weagle (Oct 29, 2018)

almoore said:


> Thanks.  Great intel on the space in the 12 foot.  I'll be looking at that peddle drive.  Hope it's not too expensive.



MSRP is $1499


----------



## Offroad (Nov 1, 2018)

Great stories, I enjoyed reading. I purchased mine 3-4 months ago and really enjoy fishing now more than ever.
I am 6' 1 200 lbs. And have it loaded with tackle, anchor and trolling motor.


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't usually get to fish on my birthday, but almost 70 degrees yesterday and I dropped the Pelican in the Hooch to fish Willeo creek for some bass.  There was one other guy fishing in the creek in a kayak, and I saw him catch 1 small bass.  I had one  hit the senko, but he spit the hook about half way in.  If you are cruising these threads and you haven't bought a kayak yet.  Get in the game!  Even when the fish aren't biting it is an awesome experience.


----------



## weagle (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, I had planned to buy the new Catch 130HD with the peddle drive as soon as it came out, but yesterday a used Catch 120 popped up on a local classified at a price to good to pass up.  I picked it up yesterday and hit the water today at Hard Labor Creek reservior in Social Circle. 

It hangs a little further out of my old 4Runner, but it is still a cinch to load and unload.  I really can't tell much difference in paddling it vs the C100, but the seat sits a few inches higher and I like that.

Since my goal was to get a kayak that would allow me to cover more water on some of the bigger watershed lakes, I think I will install a trolling motor on the C120.


----------



## weagle (Feb 16, 2019)

The Chattahoochee was low and slow today so I put in the 120 hoping for some trout. I paddled up river about a mile and was pleased with the speed/tracking this kayak. 

After spending a year fishing from a C100 and now having had a chance to fish from the c120, I would say that they both paddle about the same and the stability seems about equal. I don't really have any more room in the cockpit area of the 120 vs the 100. The 120 seat is a little higher and that is slightly more comfortable. That also means there is more storage space under the seat. The 120 really isn't any harder to load or get up and down the river bank. 

The Catch 120 will be a good platform for my Big Water Kayak as it has a little more weight capacity and I plan to add a trolling motor & battery. Should be less of a workout to get to the back end of the bigger water shed lakes. 

The trout had lockjaw, but I did manage to put my first fish in the new yak.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Feb 17, 2019)

I put around the same spot yesterday afternoon. I didn’t see any other yakers. Wish I could seen your new ride.


----------



## weagle (Mar 2, 2019)

First test run with the front mounted trolling motor on the Catch 120.  I don't have a skeg or rudder mounted yet and the kayak fishtails a lot.  I'm happy with the initial results.  I didn't know how fast a 24lb motor would push the Kayak, but it's plenty fast.  I couldn't get my GPS to work, but I'm guessing around 4 -5mph.  I would prefer to not fool with the motor, but the motor will be a great help getting to the distant end of some of the bigger lakes.  The temporary steering system is just a removable extension handle. 



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 17, 2019)

Did the price of these things go up or something?  Ive been wanting a kayak for a while but did t know what kind to get and talking to people really wasn't a lot of help.  They always are pretty vague for some reason.

Anyway, after reading in this thread I decided on this type.  But I checked on it and the listed price was $700.00.  I was hoping it was going to be closer to $300.00.


----------



## weagle (Mar 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did the price of these things go up or something?
> Anyway, after reading in this thread I decided on this type.  But I checked on it and the listed price was $700.00.  I was hoping it was going to be closer to $300.00.



MSRP last year for the Catch 100 was $649.  Now I think it's $699.  I think it's a testament to how well people like them, that they are going up in price rather than down.  (almost every other kayak maker is coming down on their prices) , and even used they usually aren't much of a discount.  I did find a really good deal on the used Catch 120 I bought by keeping an eye on craigslist and facebook marketplace.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 21, 2019)

Just curious,  once you put the trolling motor on, do you have to register the boat and get a hull ID number as with any motor boat?  

If you added a skeg that would help eliminate the fishtail.  Or you could just dip your paddle in and use it as a rudder.


----------



## weagle (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes I had to register it once I added the motor.  I have a rudder on the way.  I'm sure it will make it track straight.  I was thinking about making the motor fixed and using the rudder to steer, but I think it will work better to have a fixed skeg and use the motor to steer.  I'll move the power controls back to the seat area and have a steering set up something like this.  






It would be simpler to just put the motor on the rear, but I want the trolling motor on the front so I can hold the kayak against the current while facing upstream on the river.  Also I want the skeg still available for when I'm not using the motor.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 21, 2019)

jocko755 said:


> Just curious,  once you put the trolling motor on, do you have to register the boat and get a hull ID number as with any motor boat?



Yes, it's required by law for any boat using a motor, but it ain't much $$ for a 'yak. $30 I think I paid for the NuCanoe F12? I forget. I fish a lot of public waters so I don't fool around - I'm always legal. Money WELL spent.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 22, 2019)

I think it's awesome up front. Not many would try that but I bet it performs better pulling rather then pushing .  Good job.


----------



## weagle (Apr 5, 2019)

I took both kayaks and met up with my brother to fish a private pond.  He had never fished from a kayak before and really enjoyed it.  We were targeting bass, but there was flat where we could literally catch crappie on every cast.  Got my brother hooked on kayak fishing now.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 3, 2019)

I got the Pelican Catch 120 a few weeks ago for 699.00. Only had it out one time and that was a trial run in a local pond. Haven't had it in a river yet. Its 34" wide. I'm only 170 lbs. I can stand and do the hokey pokey but its hard to turn myself around. Putting outriggers on it today. I have a 27 lb thrust trolling motor mounted on mine. Works great. It even folds back out of the way when not in use. It handles the battery and motors weight fine. I built the rod holder, motor mount and modified the dolly. Added a hatch and adding hod holders and outriggers today.


----------



## weagle (May 3, 2019)

You are going to love it.  I have a similar cart that I modified to work with the tunnel hull, and it works awesome.  It fits both my Catch 100 and Catch 120 perfect.  I swapped the pneumatic wheels/tires out for some lightweight wheels off a golf pull cart.


----------



## jocko755 (May 4, 2019)

Lee,  the only thing I'd be concerned about is that trolling motor blade - if it hit the side of the boat,  it could cut right into it.  Hopefully it extends out far enough that couldn't happen.  That would be a disaster.   Nice set up.

I enjoy paddling mine.  It combines exercise with fishing.  Although I hate a head wind!  A trolling motor could extend my range.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (May 4, 2019)

Awesome looking setup. Let us know how the prop mount works on the side.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 4, 2019)

Luke... I am not your father. 

Sorry, you remind me of Mark Hamil in that pic. You could probably pull off Skywalker on Halloween.

Nice rig, I love having a motor on my nucanoe.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2019)

Jocko, it might nick the boat while its up out of the water but I don't run it much like that. I can spin it around down. Its farther away than it looks.  

Mickey, I've already tried it in a pond and it worked great.

Just mounted my Garmin striker 4 and outriggers. Might get a chance to try it out tomorrow ?


----------



## stubrew (May 8, 2019)

Weagle, how is your Catch 100 holding up after one full year of use?  Any significant wear? I've been watching this thread, and reading other reviews for a while, and am just about ready to buy one.


----------



## weagle (May 8, 2019)

stubrew said:


> Weagle, how is your Catch 100 holding up after one full year of use?  Any significant wear? I've been watching this thread, and reading other reviews for a while, and am just about ready to buy one.



It's awesome.  No problems at all and I've fished it pretty hard and drug it across a lot of rocks.  It has plenty of rock rash on the hull, but it's superficial only.


----------



## stubrew (May 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> It's awesome.  No problems at all and I've fished it pretty hard and drug it across a lot of rocks.  It has plenty of rock rash on the hull, but it's superficial only.



Thanks man.  That"s what I was hoping to hear, weagle. I have fully over-researched this deal, and the catch 100 just seems to be the one for me.


----------



## weagle (May 8, 2019)

It's only about 5 minutes from my house to this spot on the Hooch.  I've probably launched here 30+ times, dragging the Pelican up and down these rocks.  The hull is tough as a woodpecker lips.


----------



## weagle (May 8, 2019)

stubrew said:


> Thanks man.  That"s what I was hoping to hear, weagle. I have fully over-researched this deal, and the catch 100 just seems to be the one for me.



The only thing you will regret is you didn't get one sooner


----------



## stubrew (May 17, 2019)

weagle said:


> The only thing you will regret is you didn't get one sooner



I just placed my order, weagle. Catch 100 at REI. On sale for $594.


----------



## weagle (May 17, 2019)

stubrew said:


> I just placed my order, weagle. Catch 100 at REI. On sale for $594.


Good deal.  You'll love it.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 24, 2019)

I picked up a catch 100 from academy tonight,  still in the factory plastic wrap.  Got it home and started unwrapping it and the bow handle is missing the rivet on one side.  So instead of fishing in the morning I'll be waiting for academy to open so I can exchange it ?‍

Other than that little mishap though it's an awesome little boat and I can't wait to get one in the water this weekend.


----------



## stubrew (May 25, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> I picked up a catch 100 from academy tonight,  still in the factory plastic wrap.  Got it home and started unwrapping it and the bow handle is missing the rivet on one side.  So instead of fishing in the morning I'll be waiting for academy to open so I can exchange it ?‍
> 
> Other than that little mishap though it's an awesome little boat and I can't wait to get one in the water this weekend.



I took my catch 100 out for the first time today, and it was everything I was looking for in a kayak. Weagle steered me true. At first, I had the seat in low position, then I got brave and moved it to high. Took a few minutes to get adjusted, but then it was stable again. Both ways are comfortable, but high is even better. Easy to paddle, cast, and maneuver. I hope you are just as pleased.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2019)

I'd love to have one but I just can't see forking over that much money.


----------



## weagle (May 25, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'd love to have one but I just can't see forking over that much money.



Keep an eye on craigslist and facebook marketplace.  I bought a slightly used Catch 120 for $350 with a paddle and cart.  

I'm sold on these Pelicans, but there are a lot of great brands.  Just watch for a 10-12 foot fishing version with a framed up seat.  Pelican,Perception, Vibe, Ascend, Field and Stream and others.    

You'll kick yourself you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 26, 2019)

stubrew said:


> I took my catch 100 out for the first time today, and it was everything I was looking for in a kayak. Weagle steered me true. At first, I had the seat in low position, then I got brave and moved it to high. Took a few minutes to get adjusted, but then it was stable again. Both ways are comfortable, but high is even better. Easy to paddle, cast, and maneuver. I hope you are just as pleased.


Yeah I'm planning on starting out in the high position.  That was part of the appeal to me for the catch 100 over the lower model that was cheaper.  I also got an anchor trolly and 3 lb anchor for it,  and I already have an anchor stake for shallow water. Also grabbed Paddle leash and a handful of rod leashes for fishing poles,  lip gripper,  and pliers.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 26, 2019)

This thing ain't bad. Easy on my back,  comfortable seat,  tracks great.  Maiden voyage/ test run is complete,  time to outfit it with the accessories I picked up and do some fishing soon.


----------



## stubrew (May 26, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> This thing ain't bad. Easy on my back,  comfortable seat,  tracks great.  Maiden voyage/ test run is complete,  time to outfit it with the accessories I picked up and do some fishing soon.



When you get that anchor trolley on there, post some pics if you don’t mind. I’d like to do one on mine


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice set up. Looks like some good times fishing! Enjoyed the video.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 2, 2019)

stubrew said:


> When you get that anchor trolley on there, post some pics if you don’t mind. I’d like to do one on mine



Wasn't too difficult to install.  It's the Yak Gear deluxe trolley.  I got some of their rivets to use for the non- pulley parts instead of screws.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2019)

Well I've been wanting one of these for a while and I'll be danged if I didn't have one waiting for me this morning as a Father's day present.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## weagle (Jun 16, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I've been wanting one of these for a while and I'll be danged if I didn't have one waiting for me this morning as a Father's day present.  Can't wait to try it out.



Wow! Awesome.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.  I was back over on Big Creek yesterday.  Caught a few redbreast then paddled out in the Hooch and caught some trout near the Roswell rd Bridge.  Also lost a nice 4ish Bass in the creek that dove under a blow down and got off.


----------



## JC33 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice pics... Those hooch redbreasts are pretty little guys! It's definitely the time of year to catch 'em out there...think I need to break out the fly rod and little spiders & poppers and get out there. It's kind of fun catching all the different species out there too... Bream, crappie, bass, chain pickerel, perch, carp, trout! 

So how often do you catch trout in that area? I've caught a couple in years past a little further upstream, but not around big creek, or Roswell Rd and on downstream, although I haven't really focused on them in that stretch. Just curious.


----------



## weagle (Jun 19, 2019)

I've always had good luck on trout down to the Island in front of Azalea park.  Right around the Roswell rd bridge has always been a particularly good spot.  Any further down river and it's mostly been bass, bream, perch, crappie, pickerel. 

I don't know what's happened to the Pickerel.  I used to catch 1 nearly every trip, and I don't think I've caught a single one in the last year.


----------



## JC33 (Jun 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> I've always had good luck on trout down to the Island in front of Azalea park.  Right around the Roswell rd bridge has always been a particularly good spot.  Any further down river and it's mostly been bass, bream, perch, crappie, pickerel.
> 
> I don't know what's happened to the Pickerel.  I used to catch 1 nearly every trip, and I don't think I've caught a single one in the last year.



Okay, cool...very good to know!  That's very interesting about the Pickerel.  I used to catch quite a few down in the sloughs just below the Willeo Creek area.  Whenever I busted out an inline spinner, mepps or rooster tail, I would normally catch a couple.  I don't recall hooking any on flies.  It's probably been 3 or 4 years and lately, I've only been targeting bass.  It would be interesting to know if the population is declining for some reason.


----------



## weagle (May 2, 2020)

Going into my 3rd season with this Kayak and I still am 100% happy with it.  Both of my brothers and my nephew also fish from the same Kayak now after trying out mine.  The video is from a few weeks ago in Big Creek in Roswell.  As you'll see in the video, I don't baby it, dragging it up and down rocky banks.  It has plenty of scratches, but the laminated hull is very tough. 



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 2, 2020)

I'm shopping for a fishing kayak right now myself. I'm looking at getting a Feelfree Moken 12.5 or maybe a 3waters Big Fish 120. Being that I'm a little over 6 feet and 250, I'm thinking I'll want the extra room. Looks like good times out there to me!


----------



## frankwright (May 3, 2020)

Would that Catch 100 be scary if fishing a big lake like West Point? I would try to stay out of boat traffic but you never know!


----------



## weagle (May 3, 2020)

I've fished Lanier, Jackson and Sinclair from the Catch 100 and had no problems at all.  It's rock solid for me and I'm 6'2" 220lbs.  I stay close to the shore and in the back coves, but boat wakes are not a problem.

If I was primarily fishing the big lakes I would go with the 120.  It tracks a little better and the increased capacity makes it a better platform for a trolling motor.


----------



## weagle (May 9, 2020)

Pelican Catch 100 on the Chattahoochee today.  Love this Kayak and it's even better  when the bass are biting:


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 9, 2020)

Nice, dude!


----------



## weagle (May 15, 2020)




----------



## weagle (Feb 8, 2021)

An update to the Pelican Kayak story.  First off I have been 100% satisfied with the Pelican Catch Kayaks.  Both the 100 and 120 are tough as nails and great fishing platforms.

Last year I had planned to buy the new Pelican 130HD with the pedal drive to use on the bigger lakes, but I ended up getting a deal on a Catch 120 and added a front mount trolling motor.  That worked great for Hollis Lathem and Hard Labor Creek reservoir where I wanted to be able to cover some water quickly without wearing myself out.  I'm glad I held off on the 130HD because Pelican had all sorts of issues with the first generation of their pedal drive system.

Last year Pelican came out with a smaller pedal drive boat, the Catch 110HD with a revised pedal drive that resolved the breakage problem they had with the first gen drives.

It looked like just the ticket so I bought one and used it at the end of last summer.  Over the winter I have installed a drop in DIY electric motor.  As far as I'm concerned if you want a do everything fishing Kayak this the ticket.  It's still light weight to drop in and out of steep river banks, but with the option of using the pedal or electric drive you can use it on the large impoundments also. 

A buddy of mine is now fishing from the Catch 120 I had and I am using the Catch 100 most of the time and the Catch 110 with the various drives for the larger lakes.

Overall I can 100% recommend the Pelican Catch series of Kayaks, but most of all if you have been contemplating buying a fishing kayak, don't over think it, just do it or you are missing out.

Here's a video of the DIY Watersnake T24 electric motor in action:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bmanbks (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks for the reviews. I’m actually looking to move on a Pelican Catch 120 used as my first fishing kayak. I’m 6’5” and figured the ten foot would be to short for me.


----------



## weagle (Feb 10, 2021)

Bmanbks said:


> Thanks for the reviews. I’m actually looking to move on a Pelican Catch 120 used as my first fishing kayak. I’m 6’5” and figured the ten foot would be to short for me.


You will be very happy with it.  Just FYI, the open area in both the 100 and 120 is about the same.  You will have plenty of leg room.

The 100 gets the nod for being lighter and easier to handle, so if you have to put in and take out on some steep banks, put it on the top of a car, or if you mostly fish small ponds or rivers I'd give the nod to the 100.

The 120 has more weight capacity and storage behind the set.  I'd give it the advantage if you plan to do any camping excursions, fish on big lakes or inshore saltwater, take a dog or a kid, plus it tracks a little better.  If you want to add an electric motor it is also better.

IMHO The 110 HD is the goldilocks of Pelican Catch series, It's just right for all my needs and gives you the option of using the pedal drive or an electric motor or just paddle.  On the other hand I think it should be priced below $1000 and not at $1300.

Bottom line is don't over think it.  Just get one and get in the game,  The only thing you will regret is that you didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## Bmanbks (Feb 12, 2021)

What mounts work for the rails on the catch?


----------



## weagle (Feb 12, 2021)

Bmanbks said:


> What mounts work for the rails on the catch?


They are scotty mounts.


----------



## weagle (Apr 18, 2021)

Good day on Bull Sluice today:


----------



## jocko755 (Apr 19, 2021)

The last one is a Pig!  Nice job!


----------



## weagle (Jun 11, 2021)

As I've said several times; My only regret with buying this Kayak is that I didn't buy one years ago:

The Pelican Catch 100 is as solid as the day I bought it.  The light weight and tough laminated hull make it ideal for sliding down the rocks to get to the river. 

I got wet, but had a great time below Morgan Falls last Sunday. 


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## weagle (Jun 11, 2021)

Best Bass of the day.  Just an ounce shy of 3lbs.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

